# When did you take off your ring?



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Assuming one was worn, when did you finally take it off?


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...ation/189754-when-did-you-take-yours-off.html


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Sammy64. I'll try to do better research next time.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

Its all good...


----------

